# Frank's daily photo 2017



## Frank F. (Jan 9, 2017)

For a year now I have been posting daily pictures on Nikongear and I continue it there: Your Weekly Blog Yet I know except for Gary and me not many people are on both forums, so I post my daily here too. On many days I post two different pics at two different places.

Catching up:

9 Jan 02017





8 Jan 02017




7 Jan 02017




6 Jan 02017




5 Jan 02017




4 Jan 02017




3 Jan 02017




2 Jan 02017




1 Jan 02017


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 10, 2017)

10 Jan 02017


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 10, 2017)

Is this being presented as 2 photos side by side or 1 photo?  If 1, what is the purpose of combining them?


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 10, 2017)

This are two photos that I saw on my screen an immediately thought that they belong in one frame. Which I then realized


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 10, 2017)

Here is -- probably the better -- photo without combination:


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 10, 2017)

Presented this way has much more context.  Nicely done.


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you both. I took a lot of photos this morning and was in doubt, which of these could be my "pic of the day". 

For example, a church I did not visit in many a year. I was interested how a Protestant church might feel like for me being a Catholic now in my 7th year (all D3 & 2.8/60mm):


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 11, 2017)

Today, only a short stepping outdoors due to workload. I found a door open that is usually closed and took a quick moody snap of some birch trees in light drizzle & overcast sky:


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 12, 2017)

.graffittio.  12 01 02017


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 13, 2017)

.these darkish days continue. 

13 01 02017


----------



## PropilotBW (Jan 13, 2017)

This is a cool project.  What country do you reside?


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 13, 2017)

Germany


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 15, 2017)

.Americans in Bonn.

14 01 02017

Sep Ruf - Wikipedia

Sep Ruf created a settlement for the High Commissioner of Germany in Bonn. The HiCoG-settlement is still there while the Americans are long gone. I remember friendship from my youth visiting Americans in this settlement before they returned to America. Pars pro toto, two buildings taken with the D600 & 105E from "the high rise" the first building with more thast 5 storeys in Bonn:


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 15, 2017)

And a set of ooc portraits taken with the D600 & 105E @f/1.8


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 15, 2017)

.water.

15 01 02017

Interesting for members of a very authoritarian institution, some of our priests use the old anti-authoritarian baptising words: "I anoint you to be priest, king and prophet. Do not bow before any worldly power but only in front of your Lord, Jesus Christ" So Jesus, who was a PITA of the Jewish Establishment in his time, lets the foundations of Kingdoms, Empires and Institutions like the Roman Catholic Church shiver and crumble, because everybody is, in that perspective, entiteled to direkt access to a higher force, the highest.


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 17, 2017)

city hall winter sun.

17 01 02017

Bonn city hall is an IMO ugly building from the 1970ies. It had some decorative elements that have been torn down due to instability. The operating costs are over the top by any standards and some people think the savings of a new building alone would justify to tear the old building down and put a new construction in place. But I believe this is pure fiction. As far as I know public building projects in Germany and especially in Bonn tend to cost next to nothing when the parliament originally starts them and in the end exceed the original costs by a factor between 3 and 20. Last big one in my home town was the United Nations Convention Center. In the beginning the cost was estimated as ZERO, currently we have a bill of more than 300 Million Euros to fit.

(German Wikipedia Entry: World Conference Center Bonn – Wikipedia )



 
So this morning before 9 am the sun spread his still warm orange rising winter light over the building which made for a nice study in geometric possibilities.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 17, 2017)

It could not possibly be uglier than Boston's city hall. The ugliest building in the city set in the middle of a cement concourse that is just hideous!  I don't have any shots of my own but just google it.  The only thing it's good for is Red Sox and Patriots championship rallies, lol.    Contrast that monstrosity with our beautiful State House with it's gold dome and stately pillars and you'll see why it's the ugliest building in the city!

boston city hall - Google Search

boston state house - Google Search


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 18, 2017)

.cold light of morning.

18 01 02017

Two annotations:

The lemon shaped circles of confucion the 105E Nikkor produces can be clearly seen here

I had to think of a song by Placebo, thus the title:


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 19, 2017)

.freezing plant.

19 01 02017

My wife was even talking about "rare double digit negative temperatures", but this is not the case for Bonn, which is always a bit warmer than the neighbouring settlements due to weather protection by the Rhine Valley terraform and moderation by the River and 320.000 people living in this protected and moderated bowl. Yet, -8°C and -9°C we see here as soon as the nights get clear and open as they curently are. This bush clearly shows how it feels about the frost.

Technical D500 & 1.8/50G @f/5.6 sharpening might be a bit overdone in RAW conversion. What do you think?


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 20, 2017)

.St. Joseph Beuel.

19 01 02017

Beuel, my city of birth, later became part of Bonn. This church is standing right next to the Hospital of the same name that witnesses my being extracted from my mothers innards 50 years ago.

technical: For those of you with fast lenses, try the pano style I created many years ago. Instead of panoeing at f/11 or f/8, do it fully open like I do it quite often. Pano of four shots 105E on the D600 1/160 s and f/1.4


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 21, 2017)

.a forest of signs.

21 01 02017

Import/Export, One-Euro-Shops, Call-Shops and some other businesses seem to have a stark affinity towards retina hurting tones. I took the chance of this very bright & very cold morning to capture a corner with a freshly opened Autosign-Shop.

Technical: D600 & 1.4/105E

+


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 22, 2017)

.stark winter sun & black photographers.

22 01 02017

Cold is OK for me as long as I get some light. The days before the current period where very exhausting because it stayed dark all day. Look at that sun, look at these colors! Enjoy!

technical Fuji X100T 23mm f/5.6


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 22, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> .Americans in Bonn.
> 
> 14 01 02017
> 
> ...



They call them projects here in America...


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 23, 2017)

.triangle construction.

23 01 02017

This bridge is being dismanteled, rebuilt and extended offering interesting perspectives on the way. I have a thread somewhere that shows my documentation work on the project. But my schedule is so tight currently that I collect the files and rarely manage to process, describe and post them. So for today an overview of the current state must suffice.


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 24, 2017)

.snow on the faces.

24 01 02017

These ganite sculptures picture the heads of two Roman soldiers, Cassius and Florentius, city patrons of Bonn, said to have been murdered because they were Christians.

The artists İskender Yediler, who made these in 2002 is also known for some other sculptures of holy men in Munic, Cologne and the Black Forest region.

technical: D500 & 1.4/24G @f/1.4


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 24, 2017)

Those are interesting.  Were they beheaded?  Is that why they are just heads?


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 24, 2017)

I think they were beheaded. The story is that of Martyrs. But it is very long ago, in the third century AD, so records can be mistrusted


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 24, 2017)

I love Frank F photography


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 25, 2017)

.curly whirly.

25 01 02017

I took a lot of interesting shots today, but this one is different. Somehow it makes me woozy when I look at it and it touches me emotionally too, don't know why. So I chose it. I see a tendency towards monochromatic shots currently.

technical: D500 & 1.4/24 @f/1.4


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 25, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> .curly whirly.
> 
> 25 01 02017
> 
> ...


It is very interesting. DOF, mechanical feel to it. It also has a feel of sorrow, like summer is over.


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 25, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> It is very interesting. DOF, mechanical feel to it. It also has a feel of sorrow, like summer is over.



Something dirty in the light, like vomit or mud, yes


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 26, 2017)

.double spread.

26 01 02017

To me double tree trunks sometimes look like legs. I took this because two double trunks, one behind the other, seem quite unusual to me.

technical: D500 & 1.4/24 @f/1.4
annotation: I might have closed the aperture a bit more


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 27, 2017)

.75.

27 01 02017

German architecture of the 1950ies is unloved, mostly unprotected, build with very bad material and therefore replaced without further consideration. I try to fixate some typical examples with my cameras before they disappear completely. I chose this picture for today because the window decoration seems to be a hint that someone is living here since the house was built!

technical: D500 & Neo-Noct @f/1.4


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 27, 2017)

Bonustracks for Friday:


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 27, 2017)

street art


----------



## amayax (Jan 28, 2017)

How many pictures do you take in a day? As I often see that you have to choose. And in that set of pictures, do you also have some that are totally rubbish?


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 28, 2017)

I take between 0 and several hundred per day, depending on how much time I have for photos. I have my work and my children my friends and my wife not in that order.

Yes I have to delete pictures. Somtimes I have to delete a lot of pictures because they came out very differently from what I planned. For example I shoot a lot at f/1.4 meaning serious over exposure when the sun comes out. I wish for a D850/D900 with native ISO 25 to 25.000.


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 28, 2017)

Subbed for motivation (lol), i'm jk awesome thread and photos man


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 29, 2017)

The old customs station, where the rulers pressed the money from people passing Bonn with their ships has been renovated for years. currently we are allowed to enter the place partly. Two pictures: A cannon and...




...one of the Nazi-predecessor-thinkers Ernst Moritz Arndt "The god that let iron grow did not want slaves."
He was just rewarded for his anti-French anti-Jewish words with losing patronship for the Greifswald University. Quote from their Home Page:

"*The University of Greifswald Sheds the Name Ernst Moritz Arndt*
The German name for the University of Greifswald will no longer include Ernst Moritz Arndt.  From now on, the German name for the University will be Universität Greifswald. During the Academic Senate’s session on the 18th January 2017 24 senators voted to drop the name, 11 voted to keep the name. There was one abstention. The two-thirds majority needed to change the name of the University, as stipulated by the Basic Regulations, was thus attained.

The change to the name of the University will be official after Mecklenburg-Vorpommern’s Ministry of Education has agreed to the change of the University’s Basic Regulations. The _Landeshochschulgesetz M-V _(State Higher Education Law) states in § 1 Sub-Section 3 that the name of each of the universities has to be stipulated in their respective basic regulations.

“As Rector of this university, I accept the decision made by the Senate. I would hope that the members of the University who were hoping for a different outcome will also respect the decision which was made by the majority of the body that is responsible for such decisions and which is elected democratically. Above all, I would hope that the dispute concerning the name will not lead to persistent conflicts inside the University,” said Rector Prof. Dr. Johanna Weber after the decision was made by the"


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 29, 2017)

This building resembles very much the Sep Ruf HiCoG settlement featured earlier:


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 29, 2017)

window shopping:


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 29, 2017)

Someonme stole the Joseph from our fountain, just because it was made of metal. Now we had to collect 20.000 Euros just to have a replacement made of stone. Metal thieves are a major plague all over the planet. People who do not respect the public good at all.


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 29, 2017)

art is part of fart!


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 29, 2017)

reflections


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 29, 2017)

on the left cheap architectutre the rich and stupid, on the right the Bonn Opera


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 29, 2017)

construction site 1


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 29, 2017)

construction site 2





PS: Message 1000!


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 1, 2017)

.Poetry vs. Bureocrats 0:1.

01 02 02017

The beautiful poetic German word "Kindergarten" has found its place in many non German languages. Yet, German bureocrats started to replace this lovely designation by the more technical "Kindertagesstätte". Gosh. Why?

Have not found time and juice to post Monday and Tuesday, sorry for that.

Technical: In this situation terrible purple color fringing appeared on the printed word "Kindertagesstätte". I had to use all defringing NX-D has to offer. Is that the standard of the Neo-Noct? Am I spoiled by the 105?


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 2, 2017)

.Bicycle rider, fast.

02 02 02017

For a website I am developing a picture with the symbolic meaning "path" which is a relative of its homonym "pass" even better in German: Weg (path), be-weg-en (move), Be-weg-ung (motion)


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 2, 2017)

And some extra shots for 02 02 02017:


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 3, 2017)

.abandoned bus station.

03 02 02017

Since I was a kid my town is in permanent reconstruction ALL THE TIME!

The bus station has been relocated from the city center to the South of Bonn. I do not think that makes much sense if you want to encourage using the Bus and they may after more reconstruction shift the station back to where it is needed most. Currently the city center is one huge construction site. I hope it will be for the better this time!


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 3, 2017)

Bonus tracks:


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 3, 2017)

I like the motion shots, gonna try that. Do you move pan like when you take them?


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 3, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I like the motion shots, gonna try that. Do you move pan like when you take them?




I use different techniques. Try to imagine the "lines" you draw with your blur gun and paint them relative to the movement of your subject.

Of course I know how to pan perfectly and make the subject still in front of a line shaped BG, but this is obviously not what I do here.

THE SAFE - the official Delete Me! pic keeper


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 4, 2017)

.tristesse.

05 02 02017

I expected more fine details from the 1.4/58 Neo-Noct @f/1.4, but I see that I have to accept some halos to extract stuctures shouting "details" in the small version. When I am done with the purple fringing, not a lot of finde structures remain. Closing the aperture means less defringing and more fine structures at f/2.2 for example.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 4, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> curly whirly



Really quite like this as it has it all from leading lines, textures, shapes, DOF. It's one of those stop and look awhile shots.


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 5, 2017)

.love.

06 02 02017

Today I took some serious portraits (not shown here) with the 1.4/58G at f/1.4. Then I saw that there seems to be a misalignment between focus point and point of focus on the D500 and esp. in the near field, so I will have to calibrate...


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 5, 2017)

B-Sides:


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 6, 2017)

.low.

07 02 02017

This door is low. A small child might walk in, an adult can not, a low car might drive in and park there. I guess this is some kind of garage. Very unusual for the height of the door. I was always fascinated by this non standard solution of a drive-in or drive-through. Plus it is monochromatic which is a topic I follow currently without doing it fully consciously.

technical: Fuji X100T


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 6, 2017)

Idiot's... At least they could do some good graffiti. Golf cart parking garage?


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 6, 2017)

You can drive a Porsche into that and it is is a link to the court you can even stand when leaving the car. If is was my Porsche I would electrify the door


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 6, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> You can drive a Porsche into that and it is is a link to the court you can even stand when leaving the car. If is was my Porsche I would electrify the door



I can't even fit into a Porsche. I was demonstrating some Sikkens paint at an upscale collision shop one week and we had a Porsche in there, I went to get into the thing to move it and well, lets just say it wasn't happening.


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 6, 2017)

Bonus track for today (art workshop for the youth):


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 6, 2017)

The youth are natural artists, uninhibited and direct. I like that.


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 6, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> The youth are natural artists, uninhibited and direct. I like that.



None of my many cameras renders GOLD like the little Fuji X100T


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 8, 2017)

Gosh I am tired and exhauted and have to pause. But here is one of today I could not avoid. Some people continue their agricultural tradition even in the inner city:

.drying corn.

08 02 02017


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow, that yellow pops!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 8, 2017)

I enjoyed the corn photo.


----------

